# Person Of Interest...Interested?



## HUGGY

Can't get enough...


----------



## Politico

It's wobbling on the rails right now. But they can still pull it back in.


----------



## Dante

stared out wobbly, but it is a great program///


----------



## Harry Dresden

HUGGY said:


> Can't get enough...



really good show Huggs......Reese kinda reminds me of me.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> It's wobbling on the rails right now. But they can still pull it back in.



it cant be wobbling that much if it has been pulling in 8-10 million viewers a week.....and has been renewed for next season....


----------



## hjmick

Caviezel fan, dig the show.


----------



## Ernie S.

HUGGY said:


> Can't get enough...



I like it. You remind me of Detective Fusco.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Best show on TV. Not sure where it is going right now, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ernie S. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. You remind me of Detective Fusco.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Rodney King "Can't we all just be friends?"

like I said .. great program


----------



## HUGGY

Ernie S. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. You remind me of Detective Fusco.
Click to expand...


Hey!  Why I gotta be the dirty cop?    Maybe in the fact that he did so much sketchy shit and is still alive?   I'll co-sign that.

Truth be told I was MUCH more of Reece type 30-40 years ago.. I just never worked for any one side... I'd play with whatever team had the best opportunities.


----------



## HUGGY

Politico said:


> It's wobbling on the rails right now. But they can still pull it back in.



Last night's program and those like it are probably what you must be thinking of.  I don't give a rat's patootie about Reeces old special ops shit and the jerkoffs he used to hang with.  We already know he is highly trained..also one would think the computer could point out all these threats from his past before he gets kidnapped and wrapped up in explosives.

These shows that dredge up Reeces past just show was assholes he used to work for.  Therefore what a moron he used to be to kill on their behalf.  I don't want to know about it..it makes it hard to empathize with his character.


----------



## Politico

Yeah weird that computer never spits out his name everytime a hit squad comes to town


----------



## SuMar

Can't help but fall in love with Bear..


----------



## Dante

still like the program


----------



## zzzz

Good show. Escapism. Subplots. Is hacking so easy as Hollywood makes it out to be?


----------



## HUGGY

zzzz said:


> Good show. Escapism. Subplots. Is hacking so easy as Hollywood makes it out to be?



Ask the fat chick on Criminal Minds...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QW788oRrXc]Criminal Minds - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

On in a few minutes. No way I would look at anything you people have posted beforehand.

see you in an hour


----------



## Ernie S.

HUGGY said:


> Can't get enough...



I like it, and Elementary. Both good episodes tonight.


----------



## DGS49

Do any of you wonder why the Machine never cares about the imminent murder of a "person of color"?  In New York, of all places?

Why does it only focus on white people getting killed?  Don't African Americans or Hispanics ever get killed in NYC?

Just wondering.


----------



## Politico

Seriously do you people have to ruin every thread?


----------



## HUGGY

DGS49 said:


> Do any of you wonder why the Machine never cares about the imminent murder of a "person of color"?  In New York, of all places?
> 
> Why does it only focus on white people getting killed?  Don't African Americans or Hispanics ever get killed in NYC?
> 
> Just wondering.



You are an idiot.  Just about every race and religious background has been represented in the show.  Caucasians, African Americans, Chinese, an assortment of Asians.. 

The only ones I haven't seen are Native Americans or Eskimos.  Haven't seen any trannies either.

You obviously just dropped in to be a jerk.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## HUGGY

Ernie S. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, and Elementary. Both good episodes tonight.
Click to expand...


Elementary is very entertaining.  Both shows have good writing and usually fascinating plots.


----------



## DGS49

I thought I posted this yesterday, but do any of you find it curious that in New York City, the Computer never anticipates the killing of a Person of Color?  It's only concerned about white people, apparently.

It works perfectly for me, but I do find it curious.  Most of the actual homicide victims in NYC are, if you will pardon the expression, colored.


----------



## HUGGY

DGS49 said:


> I thought I posted this yesterday, but do any of you find it curious that in New York City, the Computer never anticipates the killing of a Person of Color?  It's only concerned about white people, apparently.
> 
> It works perfectly for me, but I do find it curious.  Most of the actual homicide victims in NYC are, if you will pardon the expression, colored.



Maybe it is because people of color don't actually watch TV therefore purchase the items advertised.  People of color just steal TVs and sell them to the drug dealer for crack and smack.  They shoplift what little else they do need.   Thier kids are all in foster homes(white people) cuz mommy and daddy are in prison.  Judge Judy is probably a better choice for the kids to watch as they need to get used to standing before a court. 

You really shouldn't waste any time watching shows meant for whitey.  We communicate with each other with these shows with secret white people stuff that you wouldn't pick up on.  It seldom has anything to do with people of color anyway cuz we don't really think much about POCs.  

Keep it REAL!


----------



## DGS49

Dear Huggy Person:

I have watched every episode, and although there are all sorts of people ON THE SHOW, the Machine has not once predicted the death of a person of color.

given the demographics of NYC and its well-known crime stats, this is, in my opinion, hilarious.


----------



## HUGGY

DGS49 said:


> Dear Huggy Person:
> 
> I have watched every episode, and although there are all sorts of people ON THE SHOW, the Machine has not once predicted the death of a person of color.
> 
> given the demographics of NYC and its well-known crime stats, this is, in my opinion, hilarious.



How many times has former detective, now patrolwoman Carter's ass been pulled outta da fire?  Her son?  Her boyfriend?..now deceased.. oops!  Got me there but the he was a snitch narc for the "HR".

I find it amusing that blacks especially think they are "invisible" in white society. That is the biggest rascist lie floating around among persons of color.  You fucking idiots...  WHITE PEOPLE are truly invisible.  Take the corner speedy mart...  I walk in and the guy takes an extra ten minutes in the cooler cuz he know I won't fill my pockets with his merchandise.  A black comes in and the guy races to his checkstand and follows the dude around with his well placed mirrors and doesn't even look at me once when he rings up my transaction.  People of color are NOT invisble.  They are watched intensely.  Whites have just gotten real good at rurning thier gaze away just before blacks eyes meet them.

I know ...I know... I'm off topic... one of the privileges of being the OP..  You know how us white love to pull privilege when dealing with upity people of color...  

But you already know the show is really only for the entertainment and further education of us white folks.  

Elementary is for whites too. Don't be thrown off by Lucy Loo's character.  Some asians are very respectable and don't deserve to be lumped in with the "gutter asians" like Viet Namese and the Cambodian types.  Some castes of Chinese and Japonese are very trustworthy and enjoy many of the privileges of whites.


----------



## Montrovant

I am very much enjoying the current season.  I have an affinity for former Joss Whedon show actors (Amy Acker as Root) and I like that there is a lot of longer story being integrated into all the episodes, instead of the usual single week episodes that are self-contained.


----------



## Michelle420

HUGGY said:


> Can't get enough...



I watched it a few times but the one guy still makes me think of Ben from LOST


----------



## Montrovant

drifter said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it a few times but the one guy still makes me think of Ben from LOST
Click to expand...


I admit, that was my first thought when I saw him.   I don't think of him as his Lost character anymore, though.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it a few times but the one guy still makes me think of Ben from LOST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit, that was my first thought when I saw him.   I don't think of him as his Lost character anymore, though.
Click to expand...


Me either. I see him more like Alfred when Bruce Wayne left him his fortune after getting killed the first time he went after Joker.


----------



## mamooth

I do enjoy that The Machine seems to like Root, helping her escape. She's kinda bad, but she loves TheMachine.

If you look at the machine-view clips closely, there's a color-code. Yellow boxes for allies like Finch, Reese and Root. White for irrelevant civilians, or for most persons of interest. Red for threats to The Machine. Red and white for violent civilians. And blue for the squads The Machine sends to kill terrorists.

Not sure how it classifies Carter and Fusco. I'll have to pay attention. Those two still don't know about The Machine, I think. I do want to see more Fusco. He's been shortchanged recently, with Shaw taking up screen time.


----------



## Harry Dresden

mamooth said:


> I do enjoy that The Machine seems to like Root, helping her escape. She's kinda bad, but she loves TheMachine.
> 
> If you look at the machine-view clips closely, there's a color-code. Yellow boxes for allies like Finch, Reese and Root. White for irrelevant civilians, or for most persons of interest. Red for threats to The Machine. Red and white for violent civilians. And blue for the squads The Machine sends to kill terrorists.
> 
> Not sure how it classifies Carter and Fusco. I'll have to pay attention. Those two still don't know about The Machine, I think. I do want to see more Fusco. He's been shortchanged recently, with Shaw taking up screen time.



since there are times Reece could use help.....Shaw is a great addition to the "team"....imo....


----------



## mamooth

Amy Acker/Root has signed on as a regular now. Just watched the Comic Con panel about that.

Other hints the writers dropped, Fusco has "amazing things" coming up, and at some point Reese will "lose his shit, for a good reason".


----------



## HUGGY

mamooth said:


> Amy Acker/Root has signed on as a regular now. Just watched the Comic Con panel about that.
> 
> Other hints the writers dropped, Fusco has "amazing things" coming up, and at some point Reese will "lose his shit, for a good reason".



Would that "good reason" be the cost of keeping him under contract?


----------



## mamooth

Thought I'd bring this old thread back, given the season 3 finale is done. Spoilers about the finale ahead, be warned.

So the good guys lost. Badly. The whole season long. Largely because they refused to assassinate someone. Ain't that a killer, slammed for doing the right thing.

Finch, Reese, Shaw, Root (and her 3 little geek helpers), on the run now from a near-omniscient artificial intelligence and its human allies. The comfort zone of Finch's library, helping the numbers, all gone. Gutsy move by the writers. It's hinted in Root's speech that they'll have to hide in plain sight. Meaning day jobs. Interesting.

All the shades of grey. Is The Machine good? After all, it asked for an assassination. Is Samaritan bad? Old British guy seems to believe that order is the ultimate good, so he and Samaritan are doing good.

Fusco, apparently he hasn't made the naughty list, so he doesn't have to hide. The really important thing? Bear is okay.

The Root/Shaw relationship -- If they were 2 straight guys, I'd call it a budding bromance. But they're not guys, and we don't know if they're straight, so I don't know what to call it.


----------



## HUGGY

I think Carter's death was a miss step.  Her character added a "good guy cop" component the Busco's lacks.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> I think Carter's death was a miss step.  Her character added a "good guy cop" component the Busco's lacks.



That's a good point, although Fusco has certainly become much more of a 'good guy' since his character was first introduced.

I was really more upset with the sudden romantic connection between Reese and Carter just before she died; they'd never really even hinted at that before.  The whole thing seemed rushed.  I wonder if the actress unexpectedly decided not to return?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Carter's death was a miss step.  Her character added a "good guy cop" component the Busco's lacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, although Fusco has certainly become much more of a 'good guy' since his character was first introduced.
> 
> I was really more upset with the sudden romantic connection between Reese and Carter just before she died; they'd never really even hinted at that before.  The whole thing seemed rushed.  I wonder if the actress unexpectedly decided not to return?
Click to expand...


i saw her on an interview and she said at the beginning of the season they were told some one is going to die to stir up the show because, in their line of work,in reality,not everyone survives..... and none of them knew who but the writers and producers....well it was Carter....


----------



## Harry Dresden

HUGGY said:


> I think Carter's death was a miss step.  Her character added a "good guy cop" component the Busco's lacks.



i agree.....show is somewhat different without her...


----------



## Politico

It should have been Fusco. Much more boring a character. However we all know when things got back to normal after HR she would not have been near as flexible as he is.


----------



## mamooth

The writers also said they wanted more screen time for Shaw and Root.


----------



## longknife

I've watched this from the 1st episode and am looking forward to the fall.

I'm not always thrilled with what the writers come up with, but somehow cannot miss the next episode.


----------



## DGS49

I think the writers wrote this episode in such a way that if the show was not renewed they had sewed up pretty much all of the loose ends.  In fact, if the show does continue it will be a whole different scenarion - a  new show.

I believe I mentioned in here before, but isn't it odd that the Machine never came up with any numbers for Black or Hispanic people - who are the main victims of homicide in New York, eh?


----------



## Politico

No it's only odd to racial types. And it was renewed weeks ago.


----------



## bored

Sarah Shahi (remembered her from Life) saved the show along with Amy Acker (remembered her from Angel) character.  I picked this up in season 3 and like it - but when I bought the dvds of 1 & 2, it was kind of dull sometimes (sorry Michael Emerson - you are always good) until the women came along. Especially after I googled Jim Caviezel and found out actor is a right wing nut job. Damn, I hate when the reality of an actor disturbs my fantasy of a character.  It's the reason I don't like talk shows and do not find it helpful when actors promote their shows as their unscripted selves.


----------



## mamooth

Season 4, episode 1 of Person of Interest has aired. If you missed the TV broadcast, like I did, you can view it online now at cbs.com.


----------



## longknife

I watched it On Demand last night and think this season is going to be very interesting. I think there will be an addition of characters and a new location that looks most interesting

Humans caught up in the war between two machines is going to be interesting to see and how the writers handle it.

As always, thought the acting was excellent.


----------



## Rikurzhen

DGS49 said:


> I believe I mentioned in here before, but isn't it odd that the Machine never came up with any numbers for Black or Hispanic people - who are the main victims of homicide in New York, eh?



You're like a broken record.


----------



## Ernie S.

John is now a police detective and has been promoted from drugs to homicide. He's taken Carter's desk.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ernie S. said:


> John is now a police detective and has been promoted from drugs to homicide. He's taken Carter's desk.


i miss Carter......she was a big part of the show....


----------



## Ernie S.

Agreed!


----------



## Tresha91203

Not the same without Carter. I don't like either of the remaining females at all.


----------



## HUGGY

While the main characters are "on the run" and in hiding from the gubmints machine I don't get how John can remain a fake detective in the police dept.  Seems like an unlikely place to carry on a fake identity.  This seems especially improbable since in his previous incarnation "the man in the suit" was just about the most saught after fugitive with all kinds of FBI's and CIA's and Homeland Security folks crawling all over the police stations looking for the guy.  The police are in most places a pretty tight knit community too.  Wouldn't SOMEBODY get curious how he just pops up out of thin air?


----------



## Ernie S.

I get that too, but sometimes the best place to hide is in plain sight.


----------



## Harry Dresden

HUGGY said:


> While the main characters are "on the run" and in hiding from the gubmints machine I don't get how John can remain a fake detective in the police dept.  Seems like an unlikely place to carry on a fake identity.  This seems especially improbable since in his previous incarnation "the man in the suit" was just about the most saught after fugitive with all kinds of FBI's and CIA's and Homeland Security folks crawling all over the police stations looking for the guy.  The police are in most places a pretty tight knit community too.  Wouldn't SOMEBODY get curious how he just pops up out of thin air?


you got a point Hugg.....im sure the "machine" is behind it....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stopped watching when they started calling people who want the government to follow the Constitution "Domestic terrorists"


----------



## mamooth

It's official now. Root has a crush on Shaw. That'll push up ratings.


----------



## HUGGY

Shooting through the floor multiple times is lame.  The sequence at the building where the Governor died during her acceptance speach where Root was shooting at the Blonde controlled by the Gubmint's computer was far fetched.  Pistol bullets just don't go through marble floors.  

Also speaking to the newly "elected" Governor... who goes from talking coherantly to collapse and dies within seconds from allegies?  That was over/under the top. 

I think some of the writers have abandoned/or were fired for this season.  Some of this season's story lines are lacking the crisp dialogue and believability of a show based on a pretty unbelievable premis in the first place.  The show needs quality in the written relationships to draw the viewer away from the main theme.  Adding a whole new computer and set of bad guys that are embedded but inside/outside the normality of government is a stretch. 

It was more believable that all the bad guys were outside the law or at worst just hidden in the Police department.   Now we are supposed to buy into the government going in hook line and sinker with the new computer.  I think these producers are painting themselves into a huge corner with the awkward story lines.


----------



## DGS49

The writers are tired and out of coherent ideas, so they fall back on crap that is designed to titillate different demographics in the viewing audience.  This is why we have two super-c*nts who beat up and kill guys for sport.  Riiiiiiiiiiiight.  I believe this.

The basic premise of the story was that there was enough information available through various networks for a super computer to track EVERYONE and predict the occurrence of specific homicidal activities.  That is quite far fetched, but no more so than some crap we get from "superheroes." 

Now they are so far gone with the computer thing and uncontrollable AI that it is an unfunny joke.

And after a while you notice that Jim Caviezel can't actually ACT.  He has about the same range as Harrison Ford.


----------



## NYcarbineer

DGS49 said:


> And after a while you notice that Jim Caviezel can't actually ACT.  He has about the same range as Harrison Ford.



Hey comon now I bet he put in months of hard work learning how to lower the volume and tone of his voice.


----------



## HUGGY

NYcarbineer said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after a while you notice that Jim Caviezel can't actually ACT.  He has about the same range as Harrison Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey comon now I bet he put in months of hard work learning how to lower the volume and tone of his voice.
Click to expand...

 
Now that he is a detective who comes completely out of the blue it further stretches the believable.  Nobody but the fat fuck knows him?  There may be 39,000 cops in N Y but how many homicide detectives?  A hundred?  So he was supposed to have been in deep under covers in narcotics?  How hard would it be to check with his supposed former superiors?  And NOW he is undergoing psych testing because he shot 6 people on his last 6 assignments and most detectives never use their gun on the job?  Really?  How long is this supposed to fly?

These new stoy lines where devised by writers that were heavy into the CRACK !!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

Not a big fan of the Samaritan/Machine rivalry.


----------



## NYcarbineer

HUGGY said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after a while you notice that Jim Caviezel can't actually ACT.  He has about the same range as Harrison Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey comon now I bet he put in months of hard work learning how to lower the volume and tone of his voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that he is a detective who comes completely out of the blue it further stretches the believable.  Nobody but the fat fuck knows him?  There may be 39,000 cops in N Y but how many homicide detectives?  A hundred?  So he was supposed to have been in deep under covers in narcotics?  How hard would it be to check with his supposed former superiors?  And NOW he is undergoing psych testing because he shot 6 people on his last 6 assignments and most detectives never use their gun on the job?  Really?  How long is this supposed to fly?
> 
> These new stoy lines where devised by writers that were heavy into the CRACK !!!!
Click to expand...


I know that line of the story is fucked even if it is science fiction. but I watch it anyway.


----------



## DGS49

I watch it too.  I keep hoping they'll do  better.

And at its worst, it's still better than the dreck that on all the other (200) channels.


----------



## Aktas

United States


----------



## mamooth

Dang it, I want my eye candy back. I don't care about next week's flashback to Detective Carter. Where's Shaw? The show kind of drags without her.


----------



## dblack

I haven't really followed the show, but I saw him (Michael Emerson) a couple of weeks ago - walking his dog - as I was coming home from the gym. It was funny. At first I just saw the dog, and was about to say "cute dog" and then I looked up and did a bit of an involuntary double take as I realized who it was. He just smiled that weird way he does and kept walking.


----------



## hunarcy

mamooth said:


> Dang it, I want my eye candy back. I don't care about next week's flashback to Detective Carter. Where's Shaw? The show kind of drags without her.



Shahi was having twins, so she had to be off for a while.  So, leaving Shaw in limbo keeps the door open for her to come back if she chooses.


----------



## Yurt

mamooth said:


> Dang it, I want my eye candy back. I don't care about next week's flashback to Detective Carter. Where's Shaw? The show kind of drags without her.



agreed, hopefully she will be back after giving birth to twins...i really like the show, but it was getting a tad boring until shaw joined the crew.  she is awesome.


----------



## longknife

It seems they keep coming up with a new female character every week that seems almost able to join the group.

I was sure that computer geek last week would end up working with them. I sure didn't expect them to kill him.


----------



## mamooth

POI has been picked up for Season 5, but for only 13 episodes.

No word on Shaw.

The Mentalist got the same 13-episode treatment in its last year, so expect this to be the last POI season. POI is the only major show in the CBS lineup not owned by CBS, so it is not popular with the CBS money men.


----------



## mamooth

The season premiere is still not scheduled, meaning it will be well after Oct. 30.


----------



## longknife

They're running some of the old episodes in order to re-flame the desire to watch the show.

I've seen trailers for the new season but can't remember when it will start.


----------



## dblack

I saw this guy walking his dog a while back.


----------



## TrinityPower

They have never revealed why finch walks with a limp and is so stiff. I hope before they close the books on the show that is explained.


----------



## Montrovant

TrinityPower said:


> They have never revealed why finch walks with a limp and is so stiff. I hope before they close the books on the show that is explained.



He was hurt in the explosion when his partner was killed, I thought.


----------



## TrinityPower

I can't remember if in the flashbacks that it reflects that he had the ailment after that. For a long time I thought he really had something wrong real life but noticed in flashbacks he doesn't. I commend his acting performance though. It can't be easy maintaining that stiffness throughout the whole series


----------



## Montrovant

TrinityPower said:


> I can't remember if in the flashbacks that it reflects that he had the ailment after that. For a long time I thought he really had something wrong real life but noticed in flashbacks he doesn't. I commend his acting performance though. It can't be easy maintaining that stiffness throughout the whole series



It's been too long for me to be remember, either.  I think that's where it happened, but if not, I do think they gave the reason for the limp at some point.


----------



## TrinityPower

He has the limp yes but maintaining that stiff neck would be difficult. I thought he had arthritis. It is a hard thing to fake if you don't really have the condition


----------



## longknife

Montrovant said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have never revealed why finch walks with a limp and is so stiff. I hope before they close the books on the show that is explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was hurt in the explosion when his partner was killed, I thought.
Click to expand...


Either that or it was a serious automobile accident. Apparently, his leg never healed properly.


----------



## mamooth

Still no official word on the new season. Just rumors.

CBS: 'Person of Interest' will return in spring, fate uncertain again  | EW.com
---
Later, the executive confirmed more firmly that the show will definitely return sometime this spring. He also teased that fans should get excited about actress Sarah Shahi’s return.
---

Spring? I'll believe it when I see it. I think summer is more likely, to run when most other shows go into reruns. CBS doesn't like the show, no matter what the ratings are, because it's not produced by CBS, therefore CBS has no syndication rights. That's why the reruns are being shown on other channels. It's possible PoI could be picked up by another network, but I think the odds of CBS renewing it are near zero.


----------



## mamooth

Season 5 premier date is May 3, running two episodes a week until the June 21 finale, which will end the show.

Person of Interest Season 5 Premiere Date Announced (and There's a Twist)


----------



## DGS49

This is a good example of a series maintaining popularity just because the audience likes a couple of the characters - even though the story lines basically suck.

This program has strayed so far from the original premise that a new viewer would never figure it out, but it's worth investing a bit of time, considering what else is on.


----------



## mamooth

Anyone watching? I'll leave off spoilers, in case someone didn't know the show is running.

3 episodes left. You can still catch up watching episodes online.


----------



## DGS49

I'm still watching this.  The previews for the final episodes say that the machine points them to POTUS as a homicide victim.  Going out with a bang, it looks like.


----------



## Montrovant

mamooth said:


> Anyone watching? I'll leave off spoilers, in case someone didn't know the show is running.
> 
> 3 episodes left. You can still catch up watching episodes online.



I'm still watching.  The show has certainly gone off the rails a bit from where it started, it's probably good that it is ending, but it is also still good enough to watch.


----------



## longknife

I hope it's not a spoiler but I can't believe they killed off Root.


----------



## hunarcy

longknife said:


> I hope it's not a spoiler but I can't believe they killed off Root.



Don't be surprised if there are more that go in the next two episodes.  Amy Acker promised that Kleenex would be needed at a Q&A last weekend!


----------



## Harry Dresden

hunarcy said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not a spoiler but I can't believe they killed off Root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if there are more that go in the next two episodes.  Amy Acker promised that Kleenex would be needed at a Q&A last weekend!
Click to expand...

im more than sure Reese and Shaw will die at the end....Fusco has a kid so they will let him live....Finch im not sure of his fate...i just wonder which one will get to kill off Greer....


----------



## longknife

Couldn't miss the fact that the Machine gave numbers to 3 others. Wonder how many more there are and what roles they will play in future episodes.

and its series finale will air on June 21, 2016.


----------



## Tom Horn

TREMENDOUS finale!  I knew John wouldn't make it out alive same as Root....they were both in the shit too many times for the law of averages not to catch up with them.   Shaw (Sarah Shahi) makes me literally drool looking at her....survives and gets a series of her own out of it.  Harry?  We never find out but with The Machine reconstituting itself, he may have come out on the other side.  Maybe NetFlix or somebody will buy the franchise and bring it back under a new name like what happened with "The Closer/Major Crimes".  Other than the end of "Justified" I think this may be the most satisfying closing episode of a series I've ever seen.


----------



## Montrovant

Tom Horn said:


> TREMENDOUS finale!  I knew John wouldn't make it out alive same as Root....they were both in the shit too many times for the law of averages not to catch up with them.   Shaw (Sarah Shahi) makes me literally drool looking at her....survives and gets a series of her own out of it.  Harry?  We never find out but with The Machine reconstituting itself, he may have come out on the other side.  Maybe NetFlix or somebody will buy the franchise and bring it back under a new name like what happened with "The Closer/Major Crimes".  Other than the end of "Justified" I think this may be the most satisfying closing episode of a series I've ever seen.



I liked the finale, but the series had gotten way too far from the original premise.  I don't think there is any chance of it getting picked up by another network/studio, nor do I see a Shaw-led spinoff happening.


----------



## Tom Horn

Montrovant said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> TREMENDOUS finale!  I knew John wouldn't make it out alive same as Root....they were both in the shit too many times for the law of averages not to catch up with them.   Shaw (Sarah Shahi) makes me literally drool looking at her....survives and gets a series of her own out of it.  Harry?  We never find out but with The Machine reconstituting itself, he may have come out on the other side.  Maybe NetFlix or somebody will buy the franchise and bring it back under a new name like what happened with "The Closer/Major Crimes".  Other than the end of "Justified" I think this may be the most satisfying closing episode of a series I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the finale, but the series had gotten way too far from the original premise.  I don't think there is any chance of it getting picked up by another network/studio, nor do I see a Shaw-led spinoff happening.
Click to expand...


Shahi will play Nancy Drew the detective next year.

Oops!  CBS killed it after watching the pilot.


----------



## longknife

I too enjoyed the finale. A bit disjointed in places but overall a great end. That The Machine survives leaves a lot of openings for future spinoffs. I got the idea Finch finds his true love to live happily ever after.


----------



## Montrovant

Tom Horn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> TREMENDOUS finale!  I knew John wouldn't make it out alive same as Root....they were both in the shit too many times for the law of averages not to catch up with them.   Shaw (Sarah Shahi) makes me literally drool looking at her....survives and gets a series of her own out of it.  Harry?  We never find out but with The Machine reconstituting itself, he may have come out on the other side.  Maybe NetFlix or somebody will buy the franchise and bring it back under a new name like what happened with "The Closer/Major Crimes".  Other than the end of "Justified" I think this may be the most satisfying closing episode of a series I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the finale, but the series had gotten way too far from the original premise.  I don't think there is any chance of it getting picked up by another network/studio, nor do I see a Shaw-led spinoff happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shahi will play Nancy Drew the detective next year.
> 
> Oops!  CBS killed it after watching the pilot.
Click to expand...


Ah, I'd heard about the Nancy Drew pilot, didn't know it had been axed.


----------



## saveliberty

Tom Horn said:


> TREMENDOUS finale!  I knew John wouldn't make it out alive same as Root....they were both in the shit too many times for the law of averages not to catch up with them.   Shaw (Sarah Shahi) makes me literally drool looking at her....survives and gets a series of her own out of it.  Harry?  We never find out but with The Machine reconstituting itself, he may have come out on the other side.  Maybe NetFlix or somebody will buy the franchise and bring it back under a new name like what happened with "The Closer/Major Crimes".  Other than the end of "Justified" I think this may be the most satisfying closing episode of a series I've ever seen.



Granted John was shot multiple times at close range before the missile strike, but we did not actually see him die...

Shaw was easy on the eyes every time she was on screen.


----------



## mamooth

The important thing is that Bear ended up happy. The whole fanbase would have gone homicidal if the dog wasn't okay.

And Shaw is still with Root, sort of, the Root-Machine personality. You could see Shaw conflating the two with her "Is he the one who killed you ... her?" line.

I don't see the series getting picked up. But I see endless amounts of new PoI fanfic being written.


----------



## Tom Horn

mamooth said:


> The important thing is that Bear ended up happy. The whole fanbase would have gone homicidal if the dog wasn't okay.
> 
> And Shaw is still with Root, sort of, the Root-Machine personality. You could see Shaw conflating the two with her "Is he the one who killed you ... her?" line.
> 
> I don't see the series getting picked up. But I see endless amounts of new PoI fanfic being written.



Bear would have been better off with Fusco than Shaw...Shaw will eventually get greased and Bear will be homeless.  So Bear goes to a shelter, gets adopted, and somebody inadvertently says the German word for "attack" and Bear kills the mailman.    No, Bear should have stayed with Fusco.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tom Horn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is that Bear ended up happy. The whole fanbase would have gone homicidal if the dog wasn't okay.
> 
> And Shaw is still with Root, sort of, the Root-Machine personality. You could see Shaw conflating the two with her "Is he the one who killed you ... her?" line.
> 
> I don't see the series getting picked up. But I see endless amounts of new PoI fanfic being written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear would have been better off with Fusco than Shaw...Shaw will eventually get greased and Bear will be homeless.  So Bear goes to a shelter, gets adopted, and somebody inadvertently says the German word for "attack" and Bear kills the mailman.    No, Bear should have stayed with Fusco.
Click to expand...

maybe joint custody.....


----------



## Montrovant

Tom Horn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is that Bear ended up happy. The whole fanbase would have gone homicidal if the dog wasn't okay.
> 
> And Shaw is still with Root, sort of, the Root-Machine personality. You could see Shaw conflating the two with her "Is he the one who killed you ... her?" line.
> 
> I don't see the series getting picked up. But I see endless amounts of new PoI fanfic being written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear would have been better off with Fusco than Shaw...Shaw will eventually get greased and Bear will be homeless.  So Bear goes to a shelter, gets adopted, and somebody inadvertently says the German word for "attack" and Bear kills the mailman.    No, Bear should have stayed with Fusco.
Click to expand...


It's lucky for them Bear didn't kill Shaw and Fusco.  Weren't they surprised to find him, after he'd been alone down there for days?


----------



## Tom Horn

Montrovant said:


> It's lucky for them Bear didn't kill Shaw and Fusco.  Weren't they surprised to find him, after he'd been alone down there for days?



Bear saw them more as a source for his regular food than to eat them....he seemed very happy to see them....Bear was lonely.


----------



## Montrovant

Tom Horn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lucky for them Bear didn't kill Shaw and Fusco.  Weren't they surprised to find him, after he'd been alone down there for days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear saw them more as a source for his regular food than to eat them....he seemed very happy to see them....Bear was lonely.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was mostly commenting on what seemed poor writing, having the dog trapped alone underground for days before they thought to go down there.


----------

